

[Show HN] SimpleCoffeeClub.com - silntbob
https://SimpleCoffeeClub.com/
Hey guys,<p>CJ here Co-Founder of Simple Coffee Club!<p>This is a project we have been working on for about a month now.<p>A bit about me, coffee has been a passion of mine for years and years. I have a background in web design, I love long walks..... you get it.<p>After reading 100s of articles about business, I finally realized to be successful in business you truly have to do what you love.<p>But to cut to the chase, we are looking for any type of feedback both negative and positive.
======
silntbob
Hey guys,

CJ here Co-Founder of Simple Coffee Club!

This is a project we have been working on for about a month now.

A bit about me, coffee has been a passion of mine for years and years. I have
a background in web design, I love long walks..... you get it.

After reading 100s of articles about business, I finally realized to be
successful in business you truly have to do what you love.

But to cut to the chase, we are looking for any type of feedback both negative
and positive.

------
404error
Are you considering a/b testing your sign up form?

Not too long ago on HN there was an article about how the Obama web team
converted their forms into multi-step forms and noticed an increase in
conversions.

Maybe add a picture showing what is delivered to your door every month?

Just a thought.

Good luck guys!

[http://kylerush.net/blog/optimization-at-the-obama-
campaign-...](http://kylerush.net/blog/optimization-at-the-obama-campaign-ab-
testing/)

~~~
silntbob
Yes A/B testing is on our plate for the future. I first heard about it from a
patio11 aka Patrick McKenzie podcast.

Currently we are in what we consider our MVP stage. I would like to see 10
signups before we quit our day jobs. :P

But thank you for the link and advice :)

That article just goes to show that testing and data are king.

I personally don't like multi-step signup forms and that is the only reason it
is not one. But soon enough I will start rocking out some A/B testing.

Have you played with <https://www.optimizely.com/> by chance? If so how was
your experience?

------
fady
reminds me of tonx. good luck guys!

~~~
silntbob
Thank you for bursting the comment cherry!

We are a little different from tonx but the idea is the same :)

They source and roast beans while we work hand in hand with already
established local roasters.

